# Chronometer manufacturer: Thomas Horatio Hewitt



## onestar (Apr 12, 2008)

I am trying to find information on a company that made chronometers, namely Horatio Thomas Hewitt. Perhaps they made other timepieces or navigational instruments. I would like to know when the company operated and where they were based, also if it is possible to date a specific chronometer from its serial number.

A long shot, as I think they closed down a long time ago. Can anyone assist?


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

This site has a reference to Horatio T Hewitt and some other Hewitts - may be relevant: http://historydb.adlerplanetarium.org/signatures/h.pl

Regards,

Brian


----------



## oceangoer (Jan 3, 2008)

onestar said:


> I am trying to find information on a company that made chronometers, namely Horatio Thomas Hewitt. Perhaps they made other timepieces or navigational instruments. I would like to know when the company operated and where they were based, also if it is possible to date a specific chronometer from its serial number.
> 
> A long shot, as I think they closed down a long time ago. Can anyone assist?


Try Googling +Hewitt +chronometer and you'll get dozens of leads that will enable you to track him down.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

In BRITTEN's, Old Clocks and Watches, there are no fewer than 4 Thomas Hewitts. The only one who is given credit for the making of a chronometer is the Thomas Hewitt who was born 1799 and died 1867. His work-places were listed, 9 Upper Ashby St.; 10 King St.,Tower Hill; 1 Vincent Place, City Rd.;
& 33 Windsor Terrace, City Rd.. He is said to have devised different forms of compensation balances. He was a director of the British Watch Co..


----------



## onestar (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you, gentlemen for your inputs. Much appreciated. I have googled the subject and found that the Australian National Maritime Museum have recently acquired a Hewitt chronometer, circa 1860. I will be contacting them for further details. Also found out that Thomas Hewitt is the Texas Chainsaw Massacre man!
My interest in the subject is brought on by the Hewitt which I have owned for the last thirty years or so, which was in use by the Royal Navy at some stage. When I last had it serviced, by a qualified maintainer, it was reported that it dated back to 1857.
I am still trying to find more details of the chronometer's provenance, the search goes on!


----------



## onestar (Apr 12, 2008)

Just for the record, I foolishly transposed the name of the chronometer manufacturer, it should be HORATIO Thomas Hewitt!


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

The Royal Navy kept records of all their chronometers, if you have the serial number you should be able to trace the history through their records. I remember seeing a TV program about this, but can't for the life of me remember where the records are - NMM or RN museum Portsmouth would be a start, or perhaps the Hydrographer at Taunton.

Best of luck.

Duncan


----------



## onestar (Apr 12, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you Duncan112, I have also had some feedback from the Australian NMM who suggested Dr Betts at the NMM. I will follow up your other suggestions.


----------



## Seafordpete (Sep 5, 2005)

Try http://www.clockmakers.org:80/
Sir George White the keeper is very helpful and provided me with lots of information on a watch and the maker from the wreck of HMS Brazen 1800. The guild would have any records still existing.Pete


----------

